# PUPPIES FOR RENT?!



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

This "company" is breeding dogs so that people can rent the puppies for birthday parties....childrens birthday parties at that.

this BREEDER(I use the term loosely)who RENTS out puppies year round to children's birthday parties! When they're too old to rent out they sell them and start all over. Their website is www.pupsandreps.com


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

they sure have a lot of animals under one roof?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

My God, how awful. Those poor puppies, being passed around as if they were party favors, probably long before they've had all their shots. That has to be a new low in animal abuse. :x


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

that awful! :x


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

poor lil babies :sigh: people are so un-smart :T


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This is what I emailed them!

I think that renting puppies should be illegal and I hope that now that a company that has come up with this concept a law will hopefully be passed. It is hard enough to keep the back yard breeders at bay and our rescues are full and you want to add to that?!?! Also it is hard on a puppy for stress reasons to go to a home and start fresh much less it having to get used to your family and then turn around and have to find another home. Have you even taken this into consideration? This is so sad and I hope someone will be able to stop you soon, this is animal abuse! This is strictly my opinion among many others and I am not an animal activist but this to the average idiot would be known as wrong


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That is horrible... but I have a funny story to tell about my Grandma renting a puppy.

She wanted a dog, or so she thought, so she went to a breeder and got a small dog - maybe a yorkie or Lhasa Apso ... I can't remember. Anyway, she brought the puppy home, fed it and played with it, etc. That night, she went to bed and the dog just cried and cried...

It did the same the next night.

Two days after getting the dog, my grandmother called the breeder back and asked if she could return the dog. The breeder said yes and my grandmother felt so guilty that she only asked for 75% of the money that she had paid back. 

The family always refers to that as "the week Grandmom rented a dog."


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

That so sad and I tried to write a complaint to them about it and it would not allow me to send one! Go figure.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

OMG!!! That's horrible! That's just as bad as a pet shop out here that sells puppies at rediculous prices and allows people, who get approved by the bank, to do a "rent to own" with a puppy.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That so sad and I tried to write a complaint to them about it and it would not allow me to send one! Go figure. 
_________________

I tried it that way to and it wouldnt go thru so I scrolled down and pushed the email button and sent it that way.


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

AHHHHHHH!!!!! What the H-E double hockey sticks do they think they are doing?! That has got to be one of the worst things I have ever seen! :banghead: Not to mention the fact that the little kids get to play with a cute little puppy only to have them taken away. Then Mommy gets to tell them that the puppy can't stay. Or worse! Mommy goes out and buys a puppy because she "feels bad"! IDIOTS! 

*Disclaimer* The author of this message would like to apologize for her strong and somewhat phsyco sounding message. But I am so darn passionate about these kind of things!


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

:shock: That's terrible! I can't believe that someone could even come up with the idea of something like that! It's horrible that something like that would happen to those poor puppies, but the reptiles too! I mean, of course reptiles aren't as cuddly as pups but they're in just as much danger as the pups. I wouldn't know as much about them except that hubby had a chameleon for over a year and the care involved in those little creatures is just as intense as for a dog. I hope that place gets put out of business.


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

I so just sent these (insert choice not so nice words here) an email and let them know what I think. 

Some kid is going to get bit because they have no idea how to handle a puppy!!!!


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Nooooo. I can't believe this. What an IDIOT! :evil:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

sick, sad, unbelievable, pfff :evil: 

kisses nat


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

How on earth someone could get away with doing something like that is beyond me! That is absolutely disgusting!!! How could someone do that to animals. I have an extreme hard time believing that it is legal. Arrrggg....


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:shock: :twisted: What a STUPID idea. Puppies will end up being manhandled, hurt or becoming permanently afraid of kids because the kids will obviously be hyper and way over excited as they're at a party, and kids will end up being bitten and becoming afraid of dogs. How ignorant and thick some people are. :twisted:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> My God, how awful. Those poor puppies, being passed around as if they were party favors, probably long before they've had all their shots. That has to be a new low in animal abuse. :x


i completley agree.. oh and here is a little quote from thier site:

"ALMOST LIKE PLAYING WITH A LIVING DOLL"

oh thats a great message, the thing all good parents teach there kids about puppies and small dogs, or animals in general, THEY ARE NOT TOYS!! Then you have a party showing the complete opposite, how shallow. It is sad to imagine how many people must use there buisness because they can't handle having pets around for more than a few hours, it's horrible that they can make money doing something this horrible to animals.

** had to add.. the breeds they have are maltese, fox terrier, shitzu and yorkie!! all small breeds that are very small as puppies who can be easily hurt by children, treating them like "living dolls" stupid stupid people,


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

OMG I cannot believe this either. It makes me sick what people get awy with these days, really sick. You rent and car or a house not a puppy they have feelings. Im not gonna start or ill rant on and get angry all over again at these low life animal abusing *******


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

OMG that is just wrong. I can't believe people would actually pay for that.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

I wonder where these #@% people are. I don't think sending them an e mail would do any good. I would love to know where they are to send a letter or email to that city SPCA and to the mayor's office to complain about the business practises in that city/town to allow such animal abuse as a party favor! :evil:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Ed&EmsMom said:


> I wonder where these #@% people are. I don't think sending them an e mail would do any good. I would love to know where they are to send a letter or email to that city SPCA and to the mayor's office to complain about the business practises in that city/town to allow such animal abuse as a party favor! :evil:


i wonder what types of reptiles they actually have and if they are legal to own in their jurisdiction....


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

so I sent them an email just to let them know that I thought they were stupid...and this is what they sent me back. 


*Have you ever thought that maybe, JUST MAYBE, you don't know what you are talking about?? Ever thought about getting a life?? I haven't had one of these silly emails for a couple of year. I had almost forgotten how silly some of you 'females' can be.

Virgil*


So really, I encourage you to email this freak of nature. Since obviously I'm the only one in 10 years that has told him he's an idiot.


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

Maybe the person who sent that e-mail back to you should get a life themselves and get a real job instead of making a living on renting out living, breathing beings who could easily get hurt if a child didn't know how to treat the puppy.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

That's terrible! :x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I didnt get a reply on mine??? Maybe I should resend to make sure he got it?? 

If it were me I would email him back and say "Apparently your the one who is talking out of your butt and do not know what your talking about!! Maybe you need to do some research on puppies and then email me back you silly little BOY!!!!!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

I blasted them...wonder what they will have to say to me? :evil:


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

That's terrible. OMG. Renting out puppies to little kids' parties so they can have their ears pulled on and be poked at. UGH! People are so heartless! They think that just b/c it's an animal, it's ok if they treat it like crap. :evil:


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

We should start a petition for this retarded company. This should NOT be allowed!! I can't believe someone is actually making a profit by doing something so unimagineably ridiculous. How did they even come up with this idea? MAN!! :x


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

My husbands wants me to point something else out. 

This "man" obviously is in business for a reason...he's making money. What parents are irresponsible enough to be renting the puppies? Scary thought.


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

> OH, just to relax your pea-brain, and spare it overly angst, my puppies for between $500 and $2000 depending on the dog and when my dogs retire I place them thru my own animal rescue contacts.




This is the response he gave me to my e-mail! lol


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

How reassuring...his own rescue contacts. :roll: :evil: :x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My response to that is "You idiot how about being responsible yourself and keeping these dogs you have raised that are your responsiblity!!!!! Puppies are way easier to place in a home than adult dogs so you just basically take away there chance to have a stable forever home" "I hope that you get exactly what is coming to you and you die a sad and lonely soul feeling as if noone loves you or cares for you"


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Anyone else notice how defensive this guy is? Calling us "pea-brain" and "females"....If he's so sure he's right, then why does he feel the need to belittle us? Hmmm...he must not sleep very well!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The aggression comes from the guilt he carries. Most people lash out and try to hurt others if they are guilty.


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

This is wrong on so many levels .... 
I happen to know a lot about reptiles.
Anyone who advertises large breed snakes, and puppies in one space makes me nervous to begin with :x !


----------



## reedgrl1 (Oct 3, 2005)

At first thought these guys were the same group that were busted feeding puppies to reptiles but that was in Oregon and these idiots appear to be in the LA area? Anyone remember that ? It was a puppy mill/reptile round-up ... where they take large breed snakes to schools and parties. The puppy lady and reptile guy were either married or not but they lived on the same property. Someone complained about her uncontrolled "breeding", and when people came to inspect they discovered they were also using the puppies as snake food :evil: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
People seem to be unaware that you can't just continue to feed large breed snakes little rats when they get to be a certian weight ... more like rabbits, chickens, etc ....... unless you breed your own chickens or rabbits, it can get very expensive to feed a big snake.
Now that I've grossed myself out ... I'll go have that first cup of coffee!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

reedgrl1 said:


> At first thought these guys were the same group that were busted feeding puppies to reptiles but that was in Oregon and these idiots appear to be in the LA area? Anyone remember that ? It was a puppy mill/reptile round-up ... where they take large breed snakes to schools and parties. The puppy lady and reptile guy were either married or not but they lived on the same property. Someone complained about her uncontrolled "breeding", and when people came to inspect they discovered they were also using the puppies as snake food :evil: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> People seem to be unaware that you can't just continue to feed large breed snakes little rats when they get to be a certian weight ... more like rabbits, chickens, etc ....... unless you breed your own chickens or rabbits, it can get very expensive to feed a big snake.
> Now that I've grossed myself out ... I'll go have that first cup of coffee!



oh my god i was going to say that i bet if they can't find anyone to buy certain puppies they feed them to the snakes :evil: but i didn't want to "assume" with my "pea brain" they could have easily relocated and start over.... :? as bad as it is to think that people out there will do that anything is possible with sick minded people inhabiting the earth.


----------

